# blowgun question



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to learn about blowguns? Most of the sites I have found are just for sales, little or no info. Aiming and shooting tips, things like that.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, you happened to ask a question that I've got some answers for. The sites below are just for starters. The first one I created, and the rest are other peoples'.

www.geocities.com/blowgunner62/blowguns

www.geocities.com/blowgunhunter

www.geocities.com/maddd_doggg/blowgun/main.htm

P.S.

Any link on the third site that says "WindRush" does not work


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you! I will check those out tonight.


----------



## budzbunny (Jul 18, 2011)

I live on an eighty acre farm in Tennessee, where i hunt using primitive weapons for a lot of my meat. I made a five foot, 1/2 inch I.D. blowgun out of PVC pipe. I used bamboo skewers (100 for $1.00 at Dollar Tree) wrapping with knitting yarn as a plug. Total cost...$5.00! I haven't killed anything yet but have come within 1/2 inch of several squirrels, scaring them to death. The skewer have a sharpened point that at 10 yards will penetrate about 1/2 inch of pressure treat Pine! I also have an acre or two of wild bamboo growing on my farm. I think a 3/8 inch I.D. aluminum pipe about 6 feet long might work better. I am still experimenting.


----------

